# Nützliche PHP Links und PHP Usergroups



## Dennis Wronka (25. April 2006)

*Datenbank Administration*
So, ich dachte mir mal, dass es mal ganz nuetzlich waere ein paar PHP-Datenbank-Admin-Systeme zu verlinken um vielleicht bei Bedarf auf diesen Thread verlinken zu koennen.

Wer noch weitere kennt ist natuerlich herzlich eingeladen seinen Teil zu diesem Thread beizutragen.

PHP Software
MySQL: phpMyAdmin Chive
PostgreSQL: phpPgAdmin
SQLite: phpLiteAdmin
MS SQL: 


GUI Software
SQLyog Link
HeidiSQL Link

*PHP Usergruppen*
Keiner ist gerne alleine, das gilt auch für PHP Coder. 

Und wer bei Fragen rund um die PHP Entwickler jemanden braucht mit dem er mal entspannt gemeinsam am PC sitzen möchte oder sich über neue Technik austauschen mag, dem kann geholfen werden.

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich daher hier auf die verschiedenen mehr oder minder aktiven PHP UserGroups in ganz Deutschland und Österreich hinweisen:

Bitte ergänzt die Liste einfach via PM an mich oder als Beitrag, ich arbeite das dann auf.


PHP UG München / Link
PHP UG Frankfurt / Link
PHP UG Stuttgart / Link
PHP UG Hannover / Link
PHP UG Düsseldorf / Link
PHP UG Karlsruhe / Link
PHP UG Dortmund / Link
PHP UG Berlin / Link
PHP UG Würzburg / Link


weltweite PHP UG's gelistet auf PHP Classes / Link
 

PHP Meetup-Gruppen (weltweite Liste) / Link
MySQL Meetup-Gruppen (weltweite Liste) / Link
Über die Meetup-Homepage findet man noch zahlreiche weitere Gruppen (auch deutsche Gruppen) zu allen möglichen Themen (also nicht nur Computer/Internet/Coding). Derzeit sind über 65.000 Gruppen für über 19.000 Interessengebiete gelistet.

Von Nils Hitze & Dr Dau


----------



## Flex (17. Februar 2010)

Chive ist ein neuer Webclient für MySQL und präsentiert sich im Gegensatz zum phpMyAdmin in einem frischen Aussehen und einigen netten Features, die man in phpMyAdmin vermisst.
Noch hab ich ihn nicht getestet, aber ich wollte ihn zumindest hier mal verlinken 
Erschienen unter GPLv3.


----------



## Nino14 (12. Juli 2014)

Gerade wenn es um Datenimporte in DBMS geht, versagen die ganzen webAdmin-Tools. Schön ist da natürlich das Terminal.

Für alle die lieber in einer GUI klicken sind die Produkte von navicat sehr mächtig, was Import und Export angeht. Leider nicht kostenlos, aber für jeden der mit größeren Datenmengen und vielen Datenbanken arbeiten muss, eine echt Erleichterung.


----------

